# Coming to Florida next week



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Every year my wife and I go to Daytona for our anniversary. She has family a few hours away that usually comes for the week as well. 

This year our reservations were cancelled due to some damage to the place we were staying so we are going to Orlando instead. Being a glass half full kinda guy, I see this as an opportunity to hit the surf somewhere that might be a little more fisherman friendly. Where would you guys recommend hitting the surf for some decent fishing? I'll do east coast or west coast. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2017)

Skyway Fishing Pier in Tampa. You can drive out on it, right to your spot.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Skyway in Tampa is a pretty good distance from Orlando, 

I'd search Tackle shop around Orlando and call them and see what they recommend and stop in and pickup your bait from them .

Let them know that you were the guy on the phone and you appreciate there help and see if they have any updates.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I watched some YouTube videos of that pier. I might fish that one day that I'm there. The wife and her sister are going to a park while we are there. Every other day will have to be at the beach.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

A lot of bass fishing in the Orlando area. But the Skyway fishing pier is a very good choice.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Over to Saint Augustine.....Or similar.....look for some clean water...clams/fishbites....if your lucky you'll get a break in the wind!.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

It's good to know you and your wife go to Daytona for our anniversary as well your plan cancelled due to some damage & now you looking for for new place where you can hitting the surf for some decent fishing so "Skyway Fishing Pier in Tampa" is best as other has already suggested you.


check my home page
fishing in Miami


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

I hit the surf in Daytona on Monday but 8oz would get sucked back to the beach before I could get my rod in the holder. I stayed for a couple of hours before leaving but never got a single bite. 

Went back on Wednesday and 6oz was holding pretty well and was catching a good bit of whiting on shrimp/shrimp bites. I also caught my first red drum. It measured out at 30" and was a fun fish to reel in. Depending on what everyone wants to do, I may finally get to the pier today.


----------

